# compartment syndrome diagnosis and payout



## Bubbs25 (29 Nov 2010)

Good day all,

Has anyone here ever had compartment syndrome and had surgery for this?
If so, and you dont mind me asking, had you put in a claim and what percentage did you recieve.
Was is monthly or buyout?

I am wondering cause I am currently awaiting my DVA claim to come back and wondering what the average percentages
are for this condition.

Thanks for any info

Bubbs 25


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Nov 2010)

Bubbs25 said:
			
		

> Good day all,
> 
> Has anyone here ever had compartment syndrome and had surgery for this?
> If so, and you dont mind me asking, had you put in a claim and what percentage did you recieve.
> ...




Bubbs,

This may be crass, but I will answer your question, if you answer mine.

How long is a string?


Each case is individual, and is based on many factors.  It is frustrating as you wait, but, good luck in the answers.

What if you see people getting less, than what you end up getting.  Will you advocate on their behalf?  WIll you demand that VAC take away what you got, to match the "average"?

dileas

tess


----------



## Wookilar (30 Nov 2010)

I haven't decided if I'm going to have the surgery or not yet, so far they've left it up to me.

As for VAC, I'm waiting for a few other things to finalize before I throw something else into the mix.
For your info, you're probably looking at something from Chap 17, Table of Disabilities.
http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/clients/sub.cfm?source=dispen/2006tod/ch_17_2006#t09

Probably 17.09: Loss of Function, Lower Limb. All the other categories use joints as the reference points. Worst point is, nowhere in the table of disabilities does the word "run" exist. They don't care if you can run without pain, they care if you can walk without pain. The VAC tables were built for people already out of the CF, not for those of us that are still in.

For further info, here's a link that puts dollar amounts to %:
http://www.legion.ca/_PDF/SBureau/Rates2010_DisabilityAwards_e.pdf

Don't get your hopes up. I'm closing in on 2 years to get an ankle injury sorted out. Always keep in mind what the 48th said, everyone is different. I would be shocked if any two pers with the "same" condition ever got the exact same settlement.

Wook


----------



## Cdnleaf (30 Nov 2010)

Bubbs, in response to your question(s):

yes/yes/see 48ths post/monthly (old system)

Wook, had my surgery in 95 on left leg - drove from Pet to NDMC, had surgery, stayed the night and drove (standard transmission) back the next day all jacked-up on meds / in the field 2 weeks after lol. 15 years later / nice scar and leg is doing good. All the best, Dan.


----------



## mike63 (6 May 2011)

Bubbs - yes, I had both my legs operated on 1 year apart.  My right one was done first in 2005, operation didn't do any good due to the fact that the surgeon at NDMC screwed up royally on it.  I now have 2, 12inch scars on both sides of the leg and have permanent nerve damage to the inside of my ankle and it is because of this I was medically released in 2008.

I had my left leg done here in Kingston by a specialist 1 year after the right one.  Half the size of scars, worked like a charm...too late though, damage was already done.

Too answer your question about the payment - I was first awarded 3/5ths (I don't remember what the actual price was) for each leg on the monthly payment.  I appealed that decision 2 times before they finally awarded me 5/5ths which up'd my monthly payment from approx $505/mo to $1015/mo.

Like you, both surgeons left the final decision about the operation to me.  Through a little research and asking other people that had the operation, I decided to have them.  There was never a 100% guarantee that the operations would work, that was just the chance I was willing to take.  I only wish that my MIR unit had sent me to the specialist in Kingston for the right leg instead of NDMC...I would still be in now!

Good luck on your decision and plse keep us updated on your progress.

Mike


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 May 2011)

Surgery both legs same time, about $300 a month (spouse and kids increase the monies)


----------



## Gunner98 (22 May 2011)

mike63 said:
			
		

> Bubbs - yes, I had both my legs operated on 1 year apart.  My right one was done first in 2005, operation didn't do any good due to the fact that the surgeon at NDMC screwed up royally on it.



Just to be factual this surgery likely took place at The Ottawa Hospital Civic Campus.  The surgical ward closed around 1996 and no invasive surgery has taken place at NDMC since 1999.  The surgeon likely had an office at NDMC.


----------



## mike63 (25 May 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Just to be factual this surgery likely took place at The Ottawa Hospital Civic Campus.  The surgical ward closed around 1996 and no invasive surgery has taken place at NDMC since 1999.  The surgeon likely had an office at NDMC.



You are correct Simian, I guess it was the Civic, but I remember being on a ward with only military pers and all the staff where military.  And both my pre-op and post-op visits where at the Dr Portner's office at NDMC.


----------

